# General > General Chat >  Women With Long Hair, More Attractive?

## Scorpio Ascendant

Ok, since I get bored by long threads, allow me to make the story short and straight to the point. I have a very long healthy and thick black hair. You can imagine the kind of reactions I get, I even get people following me just to comment on it and express their fascination. I'm so grateful and I consider myself lucky. But here's the thing, when on dates the first thing they reach out for is the hair! Like a little kid in a candy store. What's up with that? 

What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair? What is it tell you about the woman? And why is that more or less attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.

----------


## Pensive

Well I don't know how it goes for other people but I just aesthetically like long black hair for women (my own are silky black too, though probably not as long as I would want them to be but still long enough). As for culture and religion I don't like it to let those influence such choices.

----------


## Shalot

Not necessarily. There are a lot of components to "attractiveness." As for me personally, I look best with longish hair - I can't do a boy cut, but some women can, and they are more attractive than I am. But yes, in general, I think longish hair (not a boy cut) is normally considered more attractive in popular American culture, just going by the number of women who have extensions woven into their hair.

----------


## Pensive

Yeah it depends upon the person too. Though generally I like long black hair (especially for myself) but there are some people who I think would look much better with light brown short hair.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> when on dates the first thing they reach out for is the hair! Like a little kid in a candy store. What's up with that? What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair, and why is that more attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.


 :Eek2: 

Bad, bad, bad timing for this thread! http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=37455  :Biggrin: 

On a serious note, now that I have got used to having short hair, I am feeling good about it and the feedback is positive as well. I do not feel less feminine or "womanly" because I have short hair. My hair is rather alright (especially when long) but I don't want to be liked solely because of that. I think having particularly healthy looking, beautiful hair is like having beautiful eyes etc; just another physical quality people complimen on. 

If someone does not like us because we don't have longer hair, they may not be the right kind of person to be begin with. Anything can go wrong with one's hair and then what?

And those guys who are obssessed with long hair are probably very insecure about their own hair or follicly challenged!  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

> And those guys who are obssessed with long hair are probably very insecure about their own hair or follicly challenged!


 :FRlol:  my husband is all but bald and loves my long hair.

----------


## qspeechc

Yes, usually, now that I think about it, I probably do, on average, not always, fin women with long, not too long, hair more attractive. This does not mean short hair is necessarily un-attractive. I can think of one very attractive pop star with short hair.

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Personally, I can not think of one certain hairstyle that I like on men. Some look very hot with long hair, while others look very girly, or sloppy with it. Some look pretty hot too with a bald head, but others look monster scary. It depends pretty much on the facial features and whether or not you can carry yourself with confidence. Your confidence and your self acceptance reflects, and it really does enhance your appearance. It plays the biggest role in people's judgement. It's psychology for the most part. 

The package is never more important than the method of delivery. 

Scheher, I share you the same philosophy. (What if I go bald all of the sudden? Would you finish your drink with me?) And that is one reason I think I'm staying alone for the rest of my life. I can't find one person who can appreciate my personality BEFORE my appearance. But I guess that's just human nature. I'm not a big fan of human nature.

----------


## Poetess

> Ok, since I get bored by long threads, allow me to make the story short and straight to the point. I have a very long healthy and thick black hair. You can imagine the kind of reactions I get, *I even get people following me just to comment on it and express their fascination*. I'm so grateful and I consider myself lucky. But here's the thing, when on dates the first thing they reach out for is the hair! Like a little kid in a candy store. What's up with that? What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair, and why is that more attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  This reminds me of a friend of mine, he also has that "fetish" for long black hair. Once he was outside his college when a girl with long black hair walked by. He unconsciously followed her and put his hand on his hair, just walked next to her and never realized what he was doing until she gave him a notice lol.


Anyway, No, It is not necessary that long hair makes us more attractive. It depends on what your face shape is. Some people have the short hair that suits them best. Believe me some bald women are even much more attractive  :FRlol:  . It also depends on what hair type you have, whether it`s thick or not, wavy, curly, straight, clumsy...

On the other view, it`s up to the man. A lot of them like short hair for girls, and the others just prefer it long, so here it has to do with their taste.

I won`t forget to mention that some men were backstabbed by short-hair girls, so now they prepare those of long hair  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

About reaching for hair first on dates, maybe because when head is touched, you give more attention to your and understand what they want. Or just because it`s long, it`ll make this "harmonic" period longer if that makes sense  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

It's quite a difficult question to answer; I think it depends highly on the face shape and other distinctive features (or the lack of them.) 

I mean if we take modern cuts such as *Agyness Deyn's:*



...then old fashioned cuts such as *Bette Davis':*



Now, in my opinion, due to their very defined and elegant face shape - both can pull it off. Obviously Bette's eyes, her most beautiful feature, contribute to this - without them being so distinctive, perhaps it would not have the same effect. 

Then again, we have the long flowing hair of *Bridget Bardot:*



and that of (apparently world's sexiest woman - currently) *Jessica Alba:*



So, I guess it really does depend on other features. I, for example, would look horrendous with short hair, because I have a round face shape.

----------


## Virgil

My first thought when I saw the title of this thread was "poor Scher." She did such a noble thing and now she has to feel insecure. I'm sure you still look fine Scher.




> What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair? What is it tell you about the woman? And why is that more or less attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.


That said above, I do prefer long hair on women. I won't say that a woman can't be attractive with short hair, but on balence most women look better to me with long hair. Of course that's my taste. I'm not sure if I have the same preference for extremely long hair. Extremely long hair seems to be more of a curiosity. I don't think long or short hair tells anything about a woman. I assume everyone tries to configure themselves to look their best. Some may prefer short and some long. I don't think there is any psychological insight to a personality. 




> This reminds me of a friend of mine, he also has that "fetish" for long black hair. Once he was outside his college when a girl with long black hair walked by. He unconsciously followed her and put his hand on his hair, just walked next to her and never realized what he was doing until she gave him a notice lol.


All she did was give him a noticed? If some stranger comes up to you and touches you, you should turn around and smack him and yell.

----------


## Pendragon

I love long hair on a woman, but I have seen a few I liked better with short hair. Personal preference should be the guide

----------


## jhonerliz

my husband loves my curly, and long hair...

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Hmm..interesting feedback. 

Well, I don't think the length matters. For instance, I've seen women with long black hair but in a vary poor condition, which works against their look. I prefer a hair that is well taken care of, as long as it's not too short. I don't care how in style it is. 

The shortest I've had my hair was a little under my ears. I remember my aunt promised not to talk to me until my hair grows, that's how mad she was. In this picture it's a little shorter than it is right now.

----------


## Poetess

^^ When hair reaches this long, I prefer it on certain people. Because as I mentioned before, it depends on the face shape and features, plus, the body type that I add now.

----------


## Virgil

> Hmm..interesting feedback. 
> 
> Well, I don't think the length matters. For instance, I've seen women with long black hair but in a vary poor condition, which works against their look. I prefer a hair that is well taken care of, as long as it's not too short. I don't care how in style it is. 
> 
> The shortest I've had my hair was a little under my ears. I remember my aunt promised not to talk to me until my hair grows, that's how mad she was. In this picture it's a little shorter than it is right now.


It's very nice Scorpio. I like it.  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

This may somehow be related, I don't know. What about men's hair? I always find baldness attractive. Is that crazy? One day I was in a lecture and the guy was just regular looking but I kept thinking 'man he's attractive' and trying to figure out why I found such a regular guy so extra attractive. I said something about it to my friend who pointed out his baldness and that I always think bald guys are cute. I didn't realize it before but she was right. Even my husband teases me about it. I can’t imagine why some men don’t wan to loose their hair.

----------


## Virgil

> This may somehow be related, I don't know. What about men's hair? I always find baldness attractive. Is that crazy?


Not as far as men ar concerned.  :Sick:  I've got several close friends who are completely bald (actually they went bald by thier early twenties) and they hate it. I remember they were practically in tears when they were going through it. I've got other friends that are in different stages of hair loss and they fear the day they will lose their hair completely. Of the many blessings God has given me, I am so happy that I still have all my hair.  :Wink:  It may be grey but it's all there.  :Biggrin: 




> One day I was in a lecture and the guy was just regular looking but I kept thinking 'man he's attractive' and trying to figure out why I found such a regular guy so extra attractive. I said something about it to my friend who pointed out his baldness and that I always think bald guys are cute. I didn't realize it before but she was right. Even my husband teases me about it. I cant imagine why some men dont wan to loose their hair.


All I can say is, and please excuse the language, NO F'ING Way!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> This may somehow be related, I don't know. What about men's hair? I always find baldness attractive. Is that crazy? One day I was in a lecture and the guy was just regular looking but I kept thinking 'man he's attractive' and trying to figure out why I found such a regular guy so extra attractive. I said something about it to my friend who pointed out his baldness and that I always think bald guys are cute. I didn't realize it before but she was right. Even my husband teases me about it. I cant imagine why some men dont wan to loose their hair.


Yeah how come we never talk about guys hair?? I have to say it depends on the guy- I used to think (and still do) the boss on the X-files was a hottie and he was bald, but then again on some guys I love that thick wavy hair. Oh, and let's not forget about the truck driver with the dredlocks, man is he a hottie, I LOVE his hair. 

My preference now is short hair though, gosh back in the 80's it was horrible. I had long hair, all the guys I dated had long hair - what a mess.

----------


## Michigan J Frog

Because... um... you can't get it back?
I mean it's one thing to have an option of shaving your hair off and going bald and then afterwards have your hair grow back, it's another thing to lose it forever...
I doubt women would want to go bald either...
But regarding the topic, length really doesn't matter as long as it matches your looks/is kept clean. Hair is important because it can compliment your face- hide some flaws or enhance certain features. There are less women with short hair than with long hair so I am going to be attracted to more women with long hair.
But there are a lot of actresses who had/have short hair that I am attracted to- Portman, Jovovich, Watts.
There is one trick though- I usually find that a woman can look better by neatly covering forehead with strands of her hair. (barely reaching the eyebrows, this only works if you don't look very closely at her though.)

----------


## Poetess

> This may somehow be related, I don't know. What about men's hair? I always find baldness attractive. Is that crazy? One day I was in a lecture and the guy was just regular looking but I kept thinking 'man he's attractive' and trying to figure out why I found such a regular guy so extra attractive. I said something about it to my friend who pointed out his baldness and that I always think bald guys are cute. I didn't realize it before but she was right. Even my husband teases me about it. I cant imagine why some men dont wan to loose their hair.


EXACTLYYYY.. You know? I do not use the word HOT.. It`s just i`m shy to u se it as if it`s something... I don`t know lol
But I really did use it when I was with that guy at an Event. He is Polish and I actually liked him, so he was the first to get this word from me..(I actually didn`t tell him, I told a friend).. I do like bald heads!
When I was younger, I used to think guys with pretty long hair are attractive. Now I believe either gray hair or BEING BALD!




> Not as far as men ar concerned.  I've got several close friends who are completely bald (actually they went bald by thier early twenties) and they hate it. I remember they were practically in tears when they were going through it. I've got other friends that are in different stages of hair loss and they fear the day they will lose their hair completely. Of the many blessings God has given me, I am so happy that I still have all my hair.  *It may be grey but it's all there*. 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, and please excuse the language, NO F'ING Way!!!!


Gray is great, to me. I am really attracted to old men with gray hair. (and some young gentlemen with gray hair too).

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Thanks Virgil.  :Smile: 

I once thought that I could never be attracted to a bald guy. But guess what? I did, and I almost fell in love with him. It's strange, but there's no certain or ideal image that I could draw and that would actually fit every person. I love people with strong individualistic traits. I really don't care about looks, even though beauty in general is my weakness. When it comes to human communication, I prefer the original and deep characters, not necessarily the attractive ones. I'm certainly attracted to intelligent people with strong charisma as well. Those I fall so hard for.

----------


## motherhubbard

> All I can say is, and please excuse the language, NO F'ING Way!!!!


there was a boy in high school named Andrew and he was bald with just a little hair around back from ear to ear. I would break into a sweat when ever he was near me. He sat next to me in Biology class and that's all I can really remember about the class. That was my first bald crush.

----------


## librarius_qui

> Ok, since I get bored by long threads, allow me to make the story short and straight to the point. I have a very long healthy and thick black hair. You can imagine the kind of reactions I get, I even get people following me just to comment on it and express their fascination. I'm so grateful and I consider myself lucky. But here's the thing, when on dates the first thing they reach out for is the hair! Like a little kid in a candy store. What's up with that? 
> 
> What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair? What is it tell you about the woman? And why is that more or less attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.



Most important thing concerning the hair (to me) is it to be natural. No matter what colour or lenght, as long as it isn't artificially coloured.

Again, it's me.

I don't mind so much about that very artificial red one, because one can see it's artificial. And I abhor blues or greens!, yeakes!


 :Crash:

----------


## Emil Miller

> Not as far as men ar concerned.  I've got several close friends who are completely bald (actually they went bald by thier early twenties) and they hate it. I remember they were practically in tears when they were going through it. I've got other friends that are in different stages of hair loss and they fear the day they will lose their hair completely. Of the many blessings God has given me, I am so happy that I still have all my hair.  It may be grey but it's all there. 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, and please excuse the language, NO F'ING Way!!!!


Years ago I worked for a company where one of the salesmen, who was almost completely bald except for a few strands combed over his pate,
would sometimes come into our laboratory to discuss the poduct.
One day he got into an argument with one of the lab technicians and he said "Why don't you keep out of my hair?"
The technician replied " Which one?"

----------


## Dori

I, being a man of extremes, prefer very long hair or very short hair---nothing in between (shoulder-length hair is my least favorite length). 

Women can look exceptionally attractive with short hair. Only some can pull it off though. Here are some pics of the female celebs that I find most attractive:

Natalie Portman:


Keira Knightley:


See! Short hair is attractive (especially on Keira Knightley!  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## motherhubbard

I thought that those two ladies were the same lady for a long time. In all fairness they would be really beautiful bald headed and dressed in a burlap sack.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Natalie Portman is lovely.

But you forgot:

*Winona Ryder*



*Halle Berry*



*Audrey Tautou*






> I thought that those two ladies were the same lady for a long time. In all fairness they would be really beautiful bald headed and dressed in a burlap sack.


Actually, Natalie Portman has done that look in V for Vendetta. Yes, she looks good bald!

----------


## Emil Miller

> This may somehow be related, I don't know. What about men's hair? I always find baldness attractive. Is that crazy? One day I was in a lecture and the guy was just regular looking but I kept thinking 'man he's attractive' and trying to figure out why I found such a regular guy so extra attractive. I said something about it to my friend who pointed out his baldness and that I always think bald guys are cute. I didn't realize it before but she was right. Even my husband teases me about it. I cant imagine why some men dont wan to loose their hair.


Well I have heard that some women find balness in men attractive but men don't see it that way and, despite the current fashion in the for going around shaven headed, actual baldness is generally regretted by men as can be seen in those who wear a wig. There are, however, dangers in wig wearing as demonstrated by the following story which was broadcast on the radio some years ago:
A man was standing on a crowded platform waiting for an underground train.
When the train came in it was already packed and, although he tried to force his way in, he couldn't manage it and the doors closed on his hair.
The train pulled out of the station with his wig trapped in the doors leaving the poor man loooking all bald and embarassed on the platform.

----------


## crisaor

Depends on the woman in question. Short hair works best for some, for others it's the opposite.

That being said, baldness for chicks is a big NO-NO.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I could never ever have anything but long hair. 

But I tend to like longish hair on guys too...

----------


## Weisinheimer

> there was a boy in high school named Andrew and he was bald with just a little hair around back from ear to ear. I would break into a sweat when ever he was near me. He sat next to me in Biology class and that's all I can really remember about the class. That was my first bald crush.


I have a theory that guys named Andrew are more likely to go bald at an early age, and you just confirmed it.  :FRlol: 
Anyhoo, the shaved look is pretty good. I say that if you're starting to bald, you should shave it all off. No half bald stuff.

----------


## librarius_qui

> I could never ever have anything but long hair.


Nor could I!

And beard! I'm not me without long hair and my beard!

O don't mind about women with short hair ... I like women who don't wear only trousers, but enjoy the gift of wearing skirts a lot as well. I'm nuts about skirts! Maybe because it isn't part of my closet ... (& I'm not Scotman.)

Crazy aye?
Maybe not!


 :Crash:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Women with long hair are sexy, women with short hair are sexy. Or beautiful, or attractive, in very different ways. Women with long hair tend to be classic and romantically beautiful, vs. sexy 'I don't need your crap' skinheads or punks girls, or very efficient femme short haired women. Women are just beautiful no matter what. Hair's hair. It doesn't really matter a whole lot.

----------


## JBI

I think they go for the hair, because it seems a more decent thing to do, than to go for the chest.

----------


## Joreads

> I think they go for the hair, because it seems a more decent thing to do, than to go for the chest.


JBI I am yet to see a man that looks at a womens hair rather then her chest first  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## librarius_qui

> I think they go for the hair, because it seems a more decent thing to do, than to go for the chest.


Both are important, but the hair says more about the lifestyle and mentality of a woman than the chest. The chest might say something about her finances, which don't concern me.

About this anyway, I like everything natural. Hair, breast, no tatoo. No earrings is fine, but very difficult to go by a woman who doesn't dare, in these days ...


 :Crash:

----------


## Virgil

> I have a theory that guys named Andrew are more likely to go bald at an early age, and you just confirmed it. 
> Anyhoo, the shaved look is pretty good. I say that if you're starting to bald, you should shave it all off. No half bald stuff.


The only Andrew I know is bald!  :FRlol:  Wait, there's an Andy at work and he's bald too!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> The only Andrew I know is bald!  Wait, there's an Andy at work and he's bald too!!!


See? It's true. I knew it. :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> there was a boy in high school named Andrew and he was bald with just a little hair around back from ear to ear. I would break into a sweat when ever he was near me. He sat next to me in Biology class and that's all I can really remember about the class. That was my first bald crush.


Oh Mom-H, half of the friends I grew up with were bald or more than half way to bald by their twenties. If we only knew each other I could have set you up with all sorts of bald headed men for a dates.  :Biggrin:  Of course you would have had to deal with their other problems.  :Wink:

----------


## JBI

As they say, Eunuchs don't go bald.

----------


## prendrelemick

I wish I was a certain Highway man

He rose upright in the stirrups; he scarce could reach her hand, 
But she loosened her hair i' the casement! His face burnt like a brand 
As the black cascade of perfume came tumbling over his breast; 
And he kissed its waves in the moonlight, 
(Oh, sweet, black waves in the moonlight!) 
Then he tugged at his rein in the moonliglt, and galloped away to the West. 

Very sexy!

----------


## HBElliott

I think that's something we got from evolution (or God) because the long hair is such a symbol of femininity. Men would chop their hair shorter so it couldn't be grabbed in a fight or fall forward or to the sides to block their vision in a fight or a group hunt, where quick reactions would be . . . well, the difference between the quick & the dead. Possibly why men are so hung up on . . . you know, your cnoice of term. There are so many!
Interesting thread. Keep me in it

----------


## Emil Miller

I have to admit to a preference for long hair on women but not exclusively, because short hair can be equally attractive if, as has already been mentioned, the face is suited to it. There is also the question of hairstyle to consider. One of the annoying things about women is that they are slaves to fashion, and if some celebrity or other decides to adopt a certain hair style, however ludicrous, there is the likelyhood that others will follow suit.
A good example would be what I call the "bedraggled sheepdog look" seen usually with blondes a few years back. This consisted of allowing the hair to grow long and then styling it into a mass of wringlets that hung in wild profusion around the head. It was the biggest turn-off imaginable but thousands of women were dying their hair and walking about like windblown scarecrows. 
The quality of hair is also a factor to consider. I have asked several women why they don't have long hair and they have said that certain types of hair such as stiff or naturally curly hair makes it diffiucult to wear it long.
Also as people grow older, their hair loses its lustre and becomes difficult to keep tidy if it isn't short; which is why you seldom see older women with long hair.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I have never met a woman who looked good in short hair that didn't look better with longer hair.

With that said, there are plenty of very attractive women with short hair.

----------


## Taliesin

I think my tastes are quite classic - although there are exceptions, I prefer girls with longer hair and guys with shorter hair - well, if that can be called classic, since short hair on guys is quite a new trend, if I am not mistaken - I have heard that it came in vogue mainly after the First World War since it showed you had been in the war - I heard it from a friend who absolutely loves long hair on men and although she said - "War destroys everything beautiful", I quite like boys with shorter hair - although not too short - shaven bald is a no-no. Same thing applies for women - although girls with short hair can be attractive, they should at least have some minimum length.

----------


## Dori

I went to this really fancy brunch thing today and I saw a gorgeous girl with short hair. I couldn't help but to glance at her every chance I got.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NEEMAN

Long thick hair is always beautiful. It's not that short hair isn't attractive- I like a lot of short hairstyles on girls. But there is just something really, I don't know, _earthy_ about long hair, especially if it's thick, and for me, curly. It's not so much that it's attractive in any sexual way; it's simply very pleasing aesthetically.

----------


## papayahed

> Long thick hair is always beautiful. It's not that short hair isn't attractive- I like a lot of short hairstyles on girls. But there is just something really, I don't know, _earthy_ about long hair, especially if it's thick, and for me, curly. It's not so much that it's attractive in any sexual way; it's simply very pleasing aesthetically.


I was at a restaurant/bar with several coworkers and I'm standing there and some random guy behind me starts touching on my hair. I was like "what are you doing?" I think he was a little embarrassed.

----------


## Joreads

> I was at a restaurant/bar with several coworkers and I'm standing there and some random guy behind me starts touching on my hair. I was like "what are you doing?" I think he was a little embarrassed.


That is a little weird he should have been embarrassed. My sister has red hair when we were in Siuth Africa she had to wear a hat all of the time to keep it hidden as everyone kept coming up to her and touching it. It was freaky.

----------


## aBIGsheep

As long as they love me I don't what kind of hair they have.
D:

----------


## weltanschauung

more pics less talk!

----------


## Dori

Paris Hilton:



Personally I think she looks better with short hair.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Ew.

I prefer having long hair. Mine is really dark and curly. I love it. And I don't care if it makes me all the more attractive or not. My ex tried convincing me to cut it short...not cool. Thus the 'ex' part.  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

> Ew.


 :FRlol:  I figured posting such a picture would get that response.

----------


## weltanschauung

those are really bad pics indeed

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Haha, this actually goes along with my journalism project which is due in eight hours.  :Frown:   :Bawling:   :Flare: 

I think there needs to be better reference. :Wink:

----------


## JBI

> Paris Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think she looks better with short hair.


She looks better with long(ish) hair, though she isn't particularly pretty.

----------


## librarius_qui

> Ew.
> 
> I prefer having long hair. Mine is really dark and curly. I love it. And I don't care if it makes me all the more attractive or not. My ex tried convincing me to cut it short...not cool. Thus the 'ex' part.


It has to do with the person's personallity ...
Even if (which happens with most women ...) the personallity changes ev'ry day ...

And, as I said before, as natural as possible, with exception to some rare ocasions ... I like nature as it is. Again & again, that's me.

I tried to give opinion on an (ex)girlfriend's hair ... It wasn't the main reason why it ended, but I think I learnt never to incur again in such mistake  :Sick: 

(Just let them be, and they'll be pretty as they are  :Thumbs Up:  You can say when you don't like something, though ...  :Biggrin:  )

 :Smile: 


 :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

> That being said, baldness for chicks is a big NO-NO.


Want long hair called the glory of women or something for centuries... but was also linked with worldly vanity... I seem to remebr reading something onf of the big saints with a P had to say about women and their hair but it escapes me for the moment. 




> I think that's something we got from evolution (or God) because the long hair is such a symbol of femininity. Men would chop their hair shorter so it couldn't be grabbed in a fight or fall forward or to the sides to block their vision in a fight or a group hunt, where quick reactions would be . . . well, the difference between the quick & the dead. Possibly why men are so hung up on . . . you know, your cnoice of term. There are so many!
> Interesting thread. Keep me in it


Ahhh




> I was at a restaurant/bar with several coworkers and I'm standing there and some random guy behind me starts touching on my hair. I was like "what are you doing?" I think he was a little embarrassed.


As well he might! ewww... 

Actually I was on the bus a couple of weeks ago and there was this guy sitting infront of me with long but not _long_ long beautiful 'arab' hair, the first time Ive ever seen a man with hair that was _that_ lovley...Ialmost asked what he did to keep it so nice.

----------


## rimbaud

Attraction is not just the hair, not even just the physical appearance, it's the whole thing, including confidence, body language, charm and charisma.
For myself, when I look on old photos when I had long hair, I see that I don't look half bad, and some of my friends have told me that I have a beautiful hair.
But now that I cut it off, I feel more secure about myself, strangely cutting my hair made me feel more feminine, I love it, and now that is short I feel more confident, and even more sexy.
so, for me attraction is a whole package.

----------


## Scheherazade

The OP:


> Ok, since I get bored by long threads, allow me to make the story short and straight to the point. I have a very long healthy and thick black hair. You can imagine the kind of reactions I get, I even get people following me just to comment on it and express their fascination. I'm so grateful and I consider myself lucky. But here's the thing, when on dates the first thing they reach out for is the hair! Like a little kid in a candy store. What's up with that? 
> 
> What do men feel/think exactly when they see a woman with such hair? What is it tell you about the woman? And why is that more or less attractive from your personal, cultural or even religious perspective? I know people here are from various backgrounds, so I thought it would be interesting to share views.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I love short hair on women. Period. And I think there is one gal on here who knows that and who just got a haircut!! *hint*hint*

----------


## Revolte

I actually prefer shorter hair on women, makes them so much more attractive to me. Something about long hair makes me feel like I'm going to bed, or getting myself into some boring eventless spring brake like when I was a little kid. I suppose it just has something to do with whats expected, I like what isn't expected ( in certain cases anyhow, such as this ). Dan's got the right idea.

----------


## Emil Miller

One thing that adds greatly to a woman's appearance is when her hair is really well styled as here in this picture of Jenifer Jones with Laurence Olivier in the filmed Adaptation of Theodore Dreiser's Sister Carry.

----------

